# [portage] refuse de faire un update world (résolu)

## superman2001

Bonsoir,

Depuis que j'ai mis à jour portage il y a quelques jours, la commande emerge -uDN world se bloque après les checks MD5 du premier ebuild à mettre à jour. Je dois les emerger "à la main" (faire un emerge des paquets à mettre à jour en nommant explicitement lesdits paquets) pour qu'ils compilent.

Que puis-je faire?

Merci d'avance,

Superman2001Last edited by superman2001 on Fri Nov 11, 2005 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

salut,

on pourrait avoir les messages d'erreur exacts stp ?

Merci.

----------

## superman2001

Le hic est qu'il n'y a aucun message d'erreur.

Ca plante tout simplement.

Un exemple quand même :

```
SuperPc ~ # emerge -uDavN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.2  +bzip2* -debug -doc +gnome -static 0 kB [8]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2-r2  +X +bzip2* -caps +curl -ecc -idea +ldap +nls +readline (-selinux) -smartcard -static +usb +zlib 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.12-r1  +crypt -debug +gnome +ipv6 +java +ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres +ssl +truetype -xinerama +xprint 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.12.6 [2.12.3] -debug -doc +gnome +nsplugin +zlib 387 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.3 [0.3.2] 655 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.2-r1 [3.4.2] +arts -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal +kdexdeltas +ldap -openexr +samba -xinerama 8 kB

[reste des ebulds à mettre à jour]

Total size of downloads: 31,308 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 31) gnome-extra/libgsf-1.12.2 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) libgsf-1.12.2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-libgsf-1.12.2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) libgsf-1.12.2.tar.bz2
```

Et ça s'arrête là.

Quand je fais un ps -ef, il y a toujours ces deux processus (ou quelque chose de ressemblant) :

```
root     15987 14903  7 23:00 pts/0    00:00:23 /usr/bin/python -O /usr/bin/emerge -uDavN world

root     29218 15987  0 23:04 pts/0    00:00:00 tee -i -a /var/log/3526-libgsf-1.12.2.log
```

Voilà tout ce que je peux dire.

J'ai beau attendre, ça ne va pas plus loin, tandis qu'avec un emerge libgsf (dans ce cas-ci), ça fonctionne.

Bizzare. Et embêtant.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je penche pour un pb avec python-2.4... peut-être un /usr/sbin/python-updater ?

[Edit] /me s'est peut-être trop avancé... avant toutes mises à jours donne nous des infos sur ton système stp

----------

## superman2001

Du genre un emerge info?

Le voici :

```
SuperPc ~ # emerge info

Portage 2.0.53_rc5 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre9

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.13

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -pipe -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks prelink sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/steev-portage /usr/local/steev-gnome-portage /usr/local/overlays/bmg-main.alternative /usr/local/zugaina-zsync /usr/local/overlays/bmg-gnome-current.alternative /usr/local/stuart-php-portage /usr/local/kde-live-portage /usr/local/bmg-portage /usr/local/kde-live-playground-portage /usr/local/gentoode-portage /usr/local/fluid-portage /usr/local/gentopia-portage /usr/local/xwing-portage /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.belnet.be/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X Xaw3d a52 aac acl acpi alsa ao apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr crypt ctype cups curl dba dbus dga dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam fb fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glut gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal howl iconv icq imagemagick imlib ipv6 jack java javascript joystick jpeg junit kde kdexdeltas lcms ldap libg++ libwww lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php pic png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl session snmp spell sse ssl svg tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l videos vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xprint xsl xv xvid yahoo zlib video_cards_i810 linguas_fr userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## loopx

tu as peut etre raté une mise à jour du portage (que tu n'aurais pas vu après un sync)... Peut etre qu'un emerge portage arrangera ca ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## superman2001

Je viens d'essayer de réemerger sys-apps/portage-2.0.53_rc5. Il ne veut toujours pas faire un emerge -uDN world. Il faisait déjà ça avec la version précédente.

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

en piochant dans tout les posts que j'ai lu sur l'art d'emerger sans se prendre un iceberg, j'en suis arrivé à la méthode suivante comme prés-requis à maj ::

2) actualisation de portage

	synchroniser ma machine

		emerge sync

	mettre à niveau l'arbre portage

		emerge --update portage

	vérifier fichiers de configuration et agir si utile

		etc-update

	mettre à niveau perl ( action preventive  pour l'étape suivante )

		genlop perl     ( récupération de la version installée )

emerge -au perl ( récupération des versions disponibles et instal si besoin )

ce qui peut t'intéresser c'est le coup de PERL ( je ne sais plus où j'ai récuperer le truc mais en gros le gars disait que cela lui avait servi pour des blocage d'emerge ).

A+:jlp

----------

## loopx

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 	mettre à niveau l'arbre portage
> 
> 		emerge --update portage
> ...

 

de quoi, comment pourquoi!!?? Tu pourrais m'expliquer ce que ca fait au juste ca ??

J'ai jamais utilisé cette commande... un emerge sync n'est pas suffisant ?

----------

## superman2001

Portage et Perl sont dans leurs dernières versions (respectivement 2.0.53_rc5 et 5.8.7-r1, vérifié avec powerge). Mes fichiers de configuration sont à jour.

----------

## boozo

bah...   :Shocked:   dans le genre trouver la cause d'un pb avec emerge... c'est pas mal ! ...gcc 3.4.x, j3, une 15zaine d'overlay, etc.

mais juste un truc qui me chiffonne c'est ton mix x86 et ~x86 en m^ temps dans le ACCEPT_KEYWORDS... c'est pas vraiment propre ton truc là   :Wink:  soit tu est ~arch soit en "stable" et tu peux accepter certains packages unstable avec les fichiers ad hoc

D'autre part, tu as le python-2.4 donc si tu l'as emergé juste avant avant de rencontrer des pbs, il se peut que python-updater te soit utile mais fais qd m^ une petite recherche avant... juste pour être sûr car cela risque de te recompiler un max de packages   :Wink: 

pour emerge, le lien avec python est clair (ce qui ne veux pas dire que le problème viens de là hein !)

mais pour perl... vois pas le rapport   :Shocked: 

Sinon un bug report... t'as cherché ?

[Edit] mais au fait... un pb de ccache... t'as peut-être plus de place la dedans non ? des fois ça génère des erreurs étranges... je me souviens d'un post d'Adrien là dessus y'a qqes temps si ça se trouve c'est un pb similaire, bête comme choux... a regarder peut-être   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ... mais juste un truc qui me chiffonne c'est ton mix x86 et ~x86 en m^ temps dans le ACCEPT_KEYWORDS... c'est pas vraiment propre ton truc là   soit tu est ~arch soit en "stable" et tu peux accepter certains packages unstable avec les fichiers ad hoc 

 

non, a partir du moment ou tu es en ~x86, ça inclut x86, son emerge info est donc normal ...

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> 	mettre à niveau l'arbre portage
> 
> 		emerge --update portage
> ...

 

Il y a peut-être confusion dans les termes : l'arbre portage est synchronisé par "emerge sync". 

Si à cette occasion, une nouvelle version du package portage est découverte, un message d'avertissement est affiché, conseillant vivement d'upgrader portage.

Dans ce cas, on emerge d'abord le package portage avant de faire l'emerge world.

----------

## boozo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> non, a partir du moment ou tu es en ~x86, ça inclut x86, son emerge info est donc normal ...

 

ah bon... moi je gardais juste le ~x86 mais bon si c'est pareil...   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> 	mettre à niveau l'arbre portage
> 
> 		emerge --update portage
> ...

 

Bonsoir Loopx ,

1) ma formulation "mettre à niveau l'arbre portage"

    porte à confusion   :Embarassed: 

    il est plus correct de dire actualiser l'apli portage.

   ( il faudrait que je reécrive mon pense-bête   :Laughing:   )

                 et en mettant : 

 emerge -au portage

2) pourquoi fais-je cela :

pour ce que je crois comprendre de la gentoo, portage me semble une appli pivot de tout le système d'emerge.

l'avoir systèmatiquement à la derniere version me semble alors utile.

voili-voila :jlp

un genlop me donne :

gentoo nemo13 # genlop portage

 * sys-apps/portage

     Sun Apr 17 21:59:52 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.19

     Mon Apr 18 00:19:34 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.19

     Thu Apr 21 21:55:41 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.19

     Wed Aug 24 22:46:48 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r2

     Mon Aug 29 00:59:15 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r2

gentoo nemo13 # 

donc globalement portage a évolué sur ma machine.

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> a partir du moment ou tu es en ~x86, ça inclut x86, son emerge info est donc normal ...

 

Tout-à-fait : c'est d'ailleurs généré automatiquement par le système :

 *Quote:*   

> bigben ~ # source /etc/make.conf
> 
> bigben ~ # echo $ACCEPT_KEYWORDS
> 
> ~x86
> ...

 Last edited by ghoti on Wed Oct 12, 2005 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   non, a partir du moment ou tu es en ~x86, ça inclut x86, son emerge info est donc normal ... 
> 
> ah bon... moi je gardais juste le ~x86 mais bon si c'est pareil...  

 

si tu es en ~x86, essaye de faire un emerge info tu verras !

Dans l'hypothese ou ~x86 excluait x86, tu serais dans l'incapacité d'emerger un paquet x86, or ce n'est pas le cas !

----------

## boozo

@ k_s : tè vé... la vieille voulait pas mourrir, la veille, elle en apprenait encore   :Wink: 

sinon une idée éclairé pour son pb ? moi je vois plus rien d'autre comme hypothèse   :Confused: 

----------

## superman2001

Merci pour tous vos posts, mais cela ne résout en rien mon problème.

Ccache me retourne ceci que ça emerge ou pas :

```
SuperPc ~ # ccache -s

cache directory                     /root/.ccache

cache hit                              0

cache miss                             0

files in cache                         0

cache size                             0 Kbytes

max cache size                       2.0 Gbytes
```

Python-updater me dit qu'il n'y a rien à recompiler.

genlop portage me retourne ceci :

```
SuperPc ~ # genlop portage

 * sys-apps/portage

     Tue Sep 27 13:53:13 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.52-r1

     Tue Sep 27 17:20:03 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.52-r1

     Tue Oct 11 19:11:52 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.53_rc5

     Wed Oct 12 18:28:27 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.53_rc5

     Wed Oct 12 22:28:35 2005 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.53_rc5
```

Allez savoir si un downgrade de portage ne va pas m'arranger le problème.

Je verrai ça demain.

Bonne nuit.

----------

## boozo

et libgsf-1.12.2 elle existe réellement... moi je trouve juste 1.12.1 ce qui correspondrait à ce bug non ?

----------

## superman2001

Le downgrade de portage n'a rien donné.

Pour libgsf, chez moi, il se trouve dans /usr/local/bmg-portage, donc il existe.

J'utilise gensync pour mettre à jour mes overlays.

Et un emerge libgsf fonctionne.

----------

## marvin rouge

C'est bizarre que ton ccache te retourne 0 partout. Tu viens de le mettre en place, ou tu veins de le vider ? Si tu tentes le emerge world en désactivant ccache ?

----------

## superman2001

Un emerge world sans ccache ne change rien.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *superman2001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root     29218 15987  0 23:04 pts/0    00:00:00 tee -i -a /var/log/3526-libgsf-1.12.2.log
> ```
> ...

 

Questions:

-est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose dans ce fichier de log ?

-ton /var est pas saturé ?

-pourquoi ton ccache est à 0 ?

----------

## superman2001

```
SuperPc ~ # cat /var/log/3526-libgsf-1.12.2.log

```

```
SuperPc ~ # df -h /var

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hdb5             4,7G  2,2G  2,3G  49% /var
```

Pour mon ccache, je suis allé voir sur le wiki, mais le problème ne vient pas de là.Last edited by superman2001 on Thu Oct 13, 2005 9:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

... vois plus trop vers quoi chercher   :Sad:  çà peut-être... c'est tout aussi étrange que ton pb alors des fois que...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## superman2001

Je sens que je vais remplir un rapport de bogue. Même avec fsck ça ne marche pas.

Je vous tiens au courant.

EDIT : J'ai remarqué que ça se produisait juste avant le dépaquetage des sources. Pour les paquets qui ont besoin du noyau, ils détectent le noyau, situent les sources de celui-ci mais ne vont pas plus loin.

EDIT2 : J'ai rempli un rapport de bogue. Pour ceux qui veulent le voir, c'est par ici.

EDIT3 : Je viens de remarquer que emerge --depclean plante aussi. On peut généraliser à tout ce qui touche de près au fichier world (ou system aussi peut-être).

----------

## superman2001

J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème.

Quelqu'un a posté un commentaire sur le bugzilla et m'a dit de regarder à la variable PORT_LOGDIR pour voir si elle ne bloquait pas emerge. Et c'était le cas. Je l'ai donc commentée et ça fonctionne.

Je peux donc mettre résolu dans le titre du post.   :Very Happy: 

----------

